# Flushing with sparkling water...



## whereismymind69 (Feb 3, 2008)

I was just thinking of flushing my plants with sparkling water...

I think it would oxigenate the roots so much... but I am not an expert, has anybody got any experience doing something similar?  

Thanks!


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 3, 2008)

i think you'd lose the carbonation rather quickly...give it try and lets see what happens.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Feb 3, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> i think you'd lose the carbonation rather quickly...


 
It will take hours till water get compleatly flat... and the oxigenation during that time would be excelent. Don't you think?


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 3, 2008)

make sure you post your results, i'm always looking for something to increase my ladies.  now, i do use carbonated water in a spray bottle, which is a circus in itself...but i shoot my plants with that, under and on the leaves right before they go to bed...next morning you'd think i gave them steroids.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 4, 2008)

The roots take in oxygen and the leaves take in co2. Water with a little h2o2 will add oxygen to your roots. Carbonated water will add co2 to your leaves when foliar fed. I am not sure if sparkling water is oxgenated or carbonated. Seltzer water is carbonated and good for foliar feeding. Club soda has sodium in it so it isn't good for foliar feeding.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> The roots take in oxygen and the leaves take in co2. Water with a little h2o2 will add oxygen to your roots. Carbonated water will add co2 to your leaves when foliar fed. I am not sure if sparkling water is oxgenated or carbonated. Seltzer water is carbonated and good for foliar feeding. Club soda has sodium in it so it isn't good for foliar feeding.


 
Though the club soda does go well with Scotch...


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes it does  lol.  It can't hurt, try it and post it.


----------

